# Problema en un control PID para temperatura



## elece13 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola soy estudiante de Intrumentación electrónica en México y tengo algunos problemas realizando un control PID para un horno eléctrico.

La primera etapa de mi circuito es un un detector de cruce por cero para sincronizar un generador de señal diente de sierra a 120Hz, esta parte funciona correctamente. Esta señal la conecto un comparador en la entrada positiva del OPAMP, y en la entrada negativa entra la señal de error generada por un opamp configurado como restador unitario donde se resta el voltaje de referencia menos el valor sensado de temperatura. El problema esta en que la resta nunca llega a ser cero, estoy utilizando para el restador el LM324 alimentado por 12v en Vs+ y tierra en Vs-, tanto en la entrada de referencia como en el valor sensado entran de 0 a 10v. 

Este circuito aun con el error del restador genera un un pulso sincronizado a 120Hz el cual se controla su hancho por medio de la señal de error mencionada anteriormente, el voltaje en alto es de 12v y en bajo es de 0v. este lo conecto al Optoacoplador MOC3041 para conectarlo junto con un Traic BTA16. El objetivo de esto es controlar la potencia de la corriente alterna que se le suministra al horno eléctrico. El horno es simplemente una caja de unicel con un foco dentro. La respuesta del cirucuito deberia hacer que el foco varie su intencidad mientras se acerca a la temperatura deseada, sin embargo lo que me sucede es que el foco comienza a parpadear primero muy rápido y mientras se acerca a la temperatura de referencia parpadea muy lento manteniendoce más tiempo apagado entre intervalos.

Ojalá alguien pudiera darme alguna recomendación para solucionar estos dos problemas.
De antemano gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 16, 2008)

Es muy dificil hacerse una idea con una explicación. 
El planteamiento, en un principio es correcto. 
Puedes postear el esquema a ver donde tienes el error. Esto mismo se esta debatiendo en otro post (para 9000W)


----------



## elece13 (Nov 17, 2008)

He reivisado el post que me mencionaste, sin ebargo no me han servido de mucha ayuda los comentarios que hasta este momento se han hecho, de todas maneras estaré consultandolo.

Este es el circuito que estoy utilizando para la parte de potencia donde la señal pwm es de 12v con una frecuencia de 120Hz, y la señal de la fase es de 120VRMS con una frecuencia de 60Hz


Posteriormente subiré la parte donde se genera el PWM


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Si lo que tienes es un temporizador que arranca en el cruce de cero y al concluir dispara el MOC es posible que el problema del parpadeo se deba a que el tiempo para el disparo del MOC invada de un semiciclo al siguiente.

Si utilizas un control tipo PWM y el tiempo del ciclo de trabajo que utilizas es muy largo cuando te vas acercando a la temperatura deseada entonces el foco estará más tiempo apagado que prendido y se verá parpadeando.

El MOC que elegiste. Es un "ZERO CROSSING". Si intentas controlar el ángulo de fase entonces el MOC3011 puede ser una alternativa.

Para este tipo de proyecto te sugiero revises las notas de Microchip en lo que se refiere a control de electrodomésticos. Lo que creo que necesitas es control de temperatura por el ángulo de encendido (como un atenuador de luz). En las notas de Microchip aparece como "ELECTRIC RANGE" si no mal recuerdo. En cualquier caso, implementar un control por el ángulo no es complicado sobre todo si no necesitas que el incremento de temperatura sea perfectamente lineal en referencia con el potenciómetro de ajuste. De ser así tendrías que calcular el ángulo de encendido en función de la potencia y crear una lookup table.

En referencia a tu lazo PID, que utilizas para toma de temperatura?

En lo personal para este tipo de controles utilizo un sistema de dos contadores implementados con un microcontrolador PIC12F675 tomando sincronía de zero de la línea. El contador de ciclo de trabajo cuenta 100 semiondas senoidales y el de disparo se ajusta a cualquier valor entre 0 y 100 (pot en una entrada analógica del PIC). El PIC12F675 tiene varias entradas analógicas así que podrías utilizar alguna para la toma de datos. Como sensor puedes comprar alguno (ver la pagina www.agelectronica.com.mx) o utilizar ya sea un diodo o un transistor (junta BE) por supuesto con la electrónica de soporte para estos últimos. Puedes usar termistores (casi cualquier resistencia para este caso). Existen muchas alternativas variando solo el soporte.

Existen muchas formas de la ecuación PID de control. En la misma página de microchip encontrarás varias notas que la emplean. Sin embargo por experiencia y a menos que necesites un overshoot y undershoot muy pequeños, el control proporcional puede ser suficiente. En los sistemas que he montado en industrias incluso como lazo abierto funcionan adecuadamente.

Espero esto te ayude.

Suerte.


----------



## elece13 (Ene 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias por responder, aun sigo sin resolver el problema y me sigue siendo útil el apoyo o información que me proporcionan. 

Mi circuito lo estoy haciendo totalmente analógico, es decir que no ocupo pic.

Como sensor estoy utilizando un LM35, que aunque su señal es muy pequeña la amplificadorfico por 10 para que los rangos de temperatura que ocupo esten dentro del voltaje de alimentación.

Con lo que me has recomendado leer, BBMNet, lo voy a checar, probar y posterirormente te aviso cómo funciona.


----------

